# quick masceration question.



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I am fixing to start macerating my deer skull for a euro mount.

I have a 5 gallon bucket, and the rack is making the skull hand down. Well here is my question.

I cant get the water level above the skull unless I have water past the burrs onto about 4 inches up the antlers. Will the water damage the antlers while macerating? Turn them white, off colored or brittle?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

It will darken them. A 5 gallon bucket usually isn't large enough, and you can see why. An old canning pot or something like that works well. Anything with a larger mouth.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, so I went and got a tub. But the antlers are still about 1/2 inch in the water..Dont see a way to not get some water on them.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

you can coat the bottom few inches of the antlers with silicone caulking. thats what i use in my degreasing and whitening stages to keep the water and peroxide off the antlers. the only deer ive macerated where small bucks and i just dumped the whole head in the water then just restained the antlers later.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I ended up taking some latex gloves and stretching them as tight as I could around the burrs, and about 3 inches up the antlers. I secured them with a few zip ties. It looks like a little water is in there, but none of the grease and stuff should be able to get inside.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say...WOW this method while affective STINKS!! I about threw up doing a half water change today! There was a ton of grease..and just yellowish looking crud on the surface of the water, I skimmed it off and wow! it was like a scent barrier, because as soon as I broke the waters tension the smell was putrid! I can handle alot of things...but that smell was almost too much! Bravo to the guys who do that on a regular basis. you are more of a man than I. I swear I could taste it after wards.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

thats nothing.... try opening a 5 gallon bucket of macerated wild boar after a month, lol.... if you have any questions or problems just ask, as you change the water out that smell and nasty looking water will go away, the first few times are the worse... change all the water and wash the old soap and grease off the skull each time


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

disregard some of that last post.... forgot what i was posting about,lol.. thought you were done macerating already - keep doing what your doing for now


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wanted to update. 

Yesterday I went and got the skull out and hosed off 95% of what was on the skull. This process works fantastic. Just stinks like no other. There for a while I bet my neighbors where thinking they were living next to dahmer...lol anyway, yesterday I changed the water and put a little of the only back in. Ill give it another week or so and should be ready to start degreasing. 

I will start getting my plaque ready soon.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> I am fixing to start macerating my deer skull for a euro mount.
> 
> I have a 5 gallon bucket, and the rack is making the skull hand down. Well here is my question.
> 
> I cant get the water level above the skull unless I have water past the burrs onto about 4 inches up the antlers. Will the water damage the antlers while macerating? Turn them white, off colored or brittle?


Im the farthest thing from an expert as ive only done one. I did mine in a 5 gallon bucket the same way, i also had to have the water was about an inch up on the antlers to cover the whole skull. it worked good for me, I didnt notice any change in color or anything.


----------

